
  What Is Facebook Worth? - nickb
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/07/03/what-is-facebook-worth-part-37/
======
st3fan
A bowl of blue M&Ms, two ponies and a banana.

Am I the only one who is tired of this WhatIsFaceBookWorth discussion? Who
cares.

